# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Strange sleep paralysis hallucinations... Feeling infinitely big/small?

## VoodooChild

Hey so this is kind of hard to explain, but when trying to WILD, I will sometimes get a weird feeling of being impossibly big or small. It's not a dream either, it happens when in/entering SP. Sometimes this comes with visual hallucinations along with it and other times its just a feeling, but a very strong and unmistakable one. For example, one time I felt myself out in space, and was so big that I was looking around at entire galaxies, and was able to push them around with my hands in very slow motion (like imagine a giant in a movie, but slower because I was so huge). Other times I just feel microscopically tiny. 

What's interesting too is that whenever this happens, I feel really weird-ed out/depressed even... Like it isn't pleasant at all. You know how your emotions are out of control/ very strong when your dreaming? It's just a really weird feeling. It's almost like I feel like "god," but I'm incredibly lonely knowing that I'm the only one in the universe. 

Sorry if my description isn't clear, but it's difficult to explain. I was just curious if there is anyone here who has experienced this or something like this?

----------


## Sasuke

Iv'e experienced something very similar to this a couple of times but iv'e never been able to find the words to describe it. 

For me personally though it's occurred when iv'e been really tired and i'm in bed concious but on the edge of falling asleep. I felt as though my body was expanding and contracting, like what you said it felt as though one minute i was impossibly huge the next minute i was miniscule, as well as the feeling of stretching and squashing rapidly. It always freaked me out when it would happen and i know what you mean about the strong negative mental disturbance that it brings. 

I'm not sure what it could be but it might be that when you're in a certain state of mind and your bodys really tired that you're fluctuating in and out of sleep paralysis, giving you sensations of intensely significant changes in your bodys weight and size. Hope this helped  :smiley:

----------


## kilham

> Hey so this is kind of hard to explain, but when trying to WILD, I will sometimes get a weird feeling of being impossibly big or small. It's not a dream either, it happens when in/entering SP. Sometimes this comes with visual hallucinations along with it and other times its just a feeling, but a very strong and unmistakable one. For example, one time I felt myself out in space, and was so big that I was looking around at entire galaxies, and was able to push them around with my hands in very slow motion (like imagine a giant in a movie, but slower because I was so huge). Other times I just feel microscopically tiny. 
> 
> What's interesting too is that whenever this happens, I feel really weird-ed out/depressed even... Like it isn't pleasant at all. You know how your emotions are out of control/ very strong when your dreaming? It's just a really weird feeling. It's almost like I feel like "god," but I'm incredibly lonely knowing that I'm the only one in the universe. 
> 
> Sorry if my description isn't clear, but it's difficult to explain. I was just curious if there is anyone here who has experienced this or something like this?



I've felt something like that, not when trying to WILD, but it has happened sometimes since I was a child during full waking life. The feeling of being a little dot followed by the feeling of being like "god" as you say, I would better call it "life", the feeling of being just life, but incredibly lonely also... I have never heard of anybody else till now.

----------


## Sasuke

> I've felt something like that, not when trying to WILD, but it has happened sometimes since I was a child during full waking life. The feeling of being a little dot followed by the feeling of being like "god" as you say, I would better call it "life", the feeling of being just life, but incredibly lonely also... I have never heard of anybody else till now.



You described it perfectly. Iv'e never been able to find the right words

----------


## VoodooChild

> I would better call it "life", the feeling of being just life, but incredibly lonely also... I have never heard of anybody else till now.



Perfect description. I do remember experiencing this when I was very young also when I was beginning to fall asleep. It wasn't until recently that it has happened again while WILDing. I tried to describe it by my dream visuals but it doesn't work too well as it's pretty hard to describe a _feeling_, let alone such an obscure one that doesn't seem to relate to anything in particular. "The feeling of being just life" pretty much nails it though.

----------


## Validus

> I will sometimes get a weird feeling of being impossibly big or small. It's not a dream either







> For example, one time I felt myself out in space, and was so big that I was looking around at entire galaxies



^ What you've described, does sound like a familiar sensation.  Now, I don't know if I can vouch that it even comes close to inducing feelings of loneliness or a slightly depressed state. 

- More so, It creates _you_ to be nothingness, including the complete absence of emotion.  Through this, one seemingly adopts such an expansive consciousness, that it becomes collective amongst all things, a sort of omnipresence, if you will. I guess yes, you could describe this as Kilham put it; the feeling of being just  life. But I think it goes somewhat deeper than that.

----------


## Sibyline

I have something a little different but perhaps related to this: the feeling of being in a pitch black empty space that is expanding around me. Even though I can't see anything at all, I feel that the blackness is expanding, and it feels very strange. I used to get it a lot when I was little, but it happens a lot less frequently now.

----------


## cmind

I get this effect sometimes when I go to bed. Sasuke really nailed the description. I get a rapid oscillation between feeling very big and very small. It comes before sleep, like the minute I hit the pillow. 

My guess is that it's caused by a rapid desensitization and your neural circuitry "dailing down" to meet the new low level of input. Going from a loud, brightly lit room to a silent dark bedroom might cause it. If anyone has access to an isolation tank, it would be interesting to see if the same phenomenon happens if you go from a sensory rich environment into the tank.

----------


## Infinityjester

dont worry my friend we all feel incredibly small in this incredibly huge universe.  Yet all of us share this incredibly small space and cant find ã way to relate. Some common symbols might help us. what do you think?

----------


## cmind

> dont worry my friend we all feel incredibly small in this incredibly huge universe.  Yet all of us share this incredibly small space and cant find ã way to relate. Some common symbols might help us. what do you think?



wat

----------


## ModSoul

You know that empty darkness that you get put in during that mode? I've found a light space it is "pitch white". I can switch between those zones.

----------


## reflections

Interesting, because when I try to WILD (no successes so far), it often feels like my body is stretching then compressing.

----------


## LuluLy

I think it might be Hypnagogia, search for it on wikipedia

Tell me if that's it, because I have the same. Feeling of infinetely big headed compared to the bed. It always starts with a swirling feeling and then ends up being like that. It scared me at first, but now I'm used to it.

best

----------


## spellbee2

This thread is about 3 years old, and none of the original posters are around the forum anymore. Please don't resurrect old threads - this is called necroposting and is against forum rules - instead, start a new thread for discussion.

 :lock:

----------

